# My Hedgie's food



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all! 

This is Sniffles favorite food ever!
http://www.performatrinultra.com/cat/cdi_chicken.htm

I just bought this one... it looks like a good one to try. So much meat!
http://wellnesspetfood.com/cat_wellness_dry_core.html

Has anyone tried this kind?

I also have 2 kinds of dry hedgie food that I add, but he hardly touches either...and I have tried both of them for months. He especially hates the one that has dried bugs ground up in the pellets.

He gets tuna and pork and fresh fruits and veggies, along with some freeze-dried fruits (gerber baby snacks, no ingredients other than the fruit) and I am going to buy him some flax seed oil to help his dry skin.

I know... bugs are missing from this diet. I have tried a few times with each try lasting at least a few days and he refuses them...I'll try again soon.



For anyone looking for a new brand of cat food to try... I highly recommend the first one I have posted here. It is called Performatrin Ultra. Look at the ingredients...nothing but goodness really in there. LOL

If anyone has any suggestions for things I should add to his diet... or take away or anything like that, please feel free.... I want my little man healthy! 

[attachment=0:v0c734ea]4202_202215010301_886140301_6928879_3663579_n.jpg[/attachment:v0c734ea]


----------



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

I just fed Sniffles a couple of the Wellness Core dry cat food... and he anointed himself a lot... so I am taking that as a good sign. lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wellness Core is way to high in protein. It should be no more than 35%. 

Performatrim Ultra at 19% is too high in fat to be a main part of a diet. No wonder he likes it. Fat is yummy. :lol: It does look like to have decent ingredients other than the fat content.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooh, do we get Performatrin food here? Sounds like something my little skinny Inky would love. :lol:


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought the Wellness food yesterday and if I water it down she loves it eating over 40 pellets a day, but I could not find chicken Soup for the cat lovers soul or any of the other foods on the lists. What else should I put in with the this food. She needs to gain some weight but I dont want a fat snickers.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylive eats Wellness Indoor http://wellnesspetfood.com/cat_wellness ... ealth.html which has similar ingredients but lower protein

She's a big fan of GO! NATURAL CAT Chicken, Fruit, & Vegetable http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=122 though it is high fat


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Ooh, do we get Performatrin food here? Sounds like something my little skinny Inky would love. :lol:


I know, considering my other thread I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Performatrim is a store brand made for Pet Valu's in Canada.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Performatrim is a store brand made for Pet Valu's in Canada.


Ahhh. Maybe I can smuggle some across the border the next time I go home to visit! :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently put a Performatrin Ultra down for Reaper to add to the list, I think it's there now. This one only has 10% fat. So for those who like the Performatrin Ultra that's lower in fat, here's one. Though just remember the first ingredient is fish, and you may/may not get stinkier poop, I don't know on a first hand basis.

Performatrin Ultra
Slim Care Salmon & Olive Oil 

Ingredients: 
Salmon 
Salmon Meal 
Whole Brown Rice 
Oatmeal 
Chicken Meal 
Dried Egg Product 
Pearled Barley 
Herring Meal 
Dried Potato Product 
Brewers Dried Yeast 
Dehydrated Vegetables (Carrot, Celery, Beet, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach) 
Dried Whey Protein Concentrate 
Green Peas 
Alfalfa Meal 
Olive Oil (stabilized with mixed tocopherols) 
Chicken Cartilage (source of Chondroitin) 
Whole Cranberries 
Lentils 
Sunflower Oil (stabilized with mixed tocopherols) 
Canola Oil (stabilized with mixed tocopherols) 
Fresh Whole Sweet Potato 
Fresh Whole Carrots 
Whole Blueberries 
Kelp 
Fresh Whole Apples 
Whole Flaxseed 
Sea Salt 
DL-Methionine 
Chicory Root Extract 
L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C) 
Green Tea Extract 
L-Carnitine 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride 
Taurine 
Lecithin 
L-Leucine 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus 
Bacillus Subtilis 
Bifidobacterium Thermophilum 
Bifidobacterium Longum 
Enterococcus Faecium 
Spirulina 
Vitamin E Supplement 
Yucca Schidigera Extract 
Choline Chloride 
Zinc Amino-Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc) 
Iron Amino-Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron) 
Rosemary 
Manganese Amino-Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese) 
Basil 
Sage 
Dandelion 
Potassium Chloride 
Copper Amino-Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper) 
Niacin 
Vitamin B12 Supplement 
Vitamin A Supplement 
Calcium Pantothenate 
Thiamine Hydrochloride 
Riboflavin 
Cobalt Amino-Acid Complex (source of Chelated Cobalt) 
Vitamin D3 Supplement 
Folic Acid 
Biotin 
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride 
Potassium Iodine 
Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity) 
Sodium Selenite 


Guaranteed Analysis 
NUTRIENT 
Crude Protein 33.0% min 
Crude Fat 10.0% min 
Crude Fiber 5.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
Ash 6.0% max 
Leucine 2.2% min 
Taurine 0.2% min 
Calcium 0.8% min 
Phosphorus 0.6% min 
Magnesium 0.09% max 
Vitamin E 200 IU/kg min 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 6.5% min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 2.4% min 
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg min 
Chondroitin Sulfate* 100 mg/kg min 
Carnitine* 675 mg/kg min


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Performatrim has obviously changed their ingredients in the past little while. I've looked at it many times over the past 6 years and it's never been one I considered using. Now the ingredients look pretty good. I may have to try a bag.


----------



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Wellness Core is way to high in protein. It should be no more than 35%.
> 
> Performatrim Ultra at 19% is too high in fat to be a main part of a diet. No wonder he likes it. Fat is yummy. :lol: It does look like to have decent ingredients other than the fat content.


What dry food would you reccommend?


----------

